# (Solved) web page auto refresh in frontpage



## sabledog (Apr 23, 2001)

im using frontpage to create a website... my question.. is there anyway to make the page refresh automatically... ive searched for settings, but cant find anything..
thanks
sd


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't know about frontpage since I normally work in notepad, but if you save the page then edit in notepad, place this between the tags.

```
<script language="javascript"> document.onload=window.setTimeout('window.location=window.location', 60000); </script>
```
Of course, there's multiple ways to do it.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Or this way...

where 20 is the # of seconds and webpage.htm is the url to the page.


----------



## sabledog (Apr 23, 2001)

that did the trick.... thanks for your help...

by the way .. myrtle beach is paradise... we have been down the last 5 falls.... use to come down in the spring... we love it....

have a good one
sd


----------

